# Found dog- What breed(s)???



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I would guess a basenji/Boston Terrier mix.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a Staffordshire-Chihuahua mix to me. His tail looks to be bobed a little long so probably a home job. My guess is definitly Staffordshire. The ears and slight protruding of the eyes make me think Chihuahua.
He's really cute, hope you get to keep him.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I would guess a basenji/Boston Terrier mix.


SOMEONE ELSE KNOWS WHAT A BASENJI IS!!!!


i would agree with moxie or he looks like a Boston/Chihuahua

or maybe some pitbull but i doubt it.

ETA- hes definitely part Boston Terrier.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I had to look up boston terrier. From the neck back he looks just like this Boston Terrier


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yup, I considered a Basenji at one time. 

I wouldn't say pit bull or Staffordshire, he doesn't have the chest or the jaw. I would say he's a LOT Boston Terrier, his eyes, tail and even his hight would suggest it.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Yup, I considered a Basenji at one time.


there amazing but some can be aggressive, i had to give mine to the rescue cuz he bit my mom  

his head looks familiar but i cant seem to put my finger on what breed he is besides a Boston...

he dosent really look like the Basenji mixes that ive seen so i think im guna rule out a basenji mix.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry for the double post

this looks just like him and its a beagle/boston mix










this is another beagle/boston mix










i would say hes most likely a boston/beagle mix


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

He most definately has some boston terrier in him, and as for the other part, I'm unsure. Could be that it's beagle, like what Gingerrr said. Or it could be some other hound. The other part is most likely hound. 

But the boston terrier I have to say is definate.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe some french bulldog? Similar to a boston, but with a slightly longer muzzle. He's got some long legs on him though!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I just took some new pics... but then I saw three other kittens at our shed. I'll load the pics later I have to go on kitty round up. There old enough to be taken away from momma. Were about to have serious feral cat problems if somepne doesn't get their cats fixed!!!! Oh and Alex ruined my favorite hat grrr.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, I definately agree that I believe he is mixed with boston terrier.

He may be a hybrid dog, and you can always look through
here and might run across something that looks similar:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/hybriddogs.htm#B 


He's very cute, good luck!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I guess I will got to the vets tomorrow and put up the flyers there if they will let me and see if they can scan him for a chip if its not to expensive.... well heres the new pics... and some of the new kitties I discovered... my dads going to kill me!!!! I didn't see em when I went out with the food so I left it there for them. 









































And the grey kitten








And the blk&wht and they gry&wht









Also does anyone know if/where you can buy the replacement button things that are on top of the baseball type hats? He chewed it off [Me Cry] it was my favorite hat.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I definatly see some Boston or Frech Bull Dog in him. He is darn cute. Hopefully you can keep him!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i would just say hes a Boston mix cuz we cant really tell what the other half is :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Jack Russel Terrier?


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Moxie said:


> Jack Russel Terrier?


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to weigh him tomorrow and how much he is, if that will help with anything...

If he was dumped I kinda see why its possible now. Whenever I go out to see him he jumps on me and stays just now I went to see what he was barking at since it was his first time barking (i think he heard one of my horses doin that rappid snort) and he even jumped and tryed to bite my shirt like at my stomach. Not in a agressive way but a could lead to injurie if he grabbed me. So I'll be working on that tomorrow I guess. That would a reason (obviously not one to be dumped but people are irresponsible now) to be dumped. Especially if there were little kids where he was... I dunno though.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yes, jumping and mouthing are very big no-no's! My youngest lab does that, and I cant STAND IT! Just keep at him and be consistent.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

his entire body (minus his face but including his ears) looks EXACTLY like a rat terrier we have at our barn! His face.... I'd have to agree looks more Boston Terrier.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

He could be what dogbreedinfo.com calls a "Brat"

A boston terrier rat terrier cross. I was looking through, and he seems to be the most similar to that.


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> He could be what dogbreedinfo.com calls a "Brat"
> 
> A boston terrier rat terrier cross. I was looking through, and he seems to be the most similar to that.


He does look aot like them!! A little different though. So maybe he has one or two other breeds in him?? I'm off to weigh him.


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Well he weighs 20 pounds


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I'm off to bring him to the vet to be scanned...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ask the vet and see what he thinks about his breed.


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I'm back from the vet's. He has no chip. I forgot to ask what breeds she thinks he is.  I got the price for shots and to be fixed. About $65 to be fixed $60ish for some kind of blood work they recomened to be done before being fixed I think that or it was for diff. worms... I didn't follow on that one. And about $95 for a full set of shots.


She asked where my mom found him and she thinks he was dumped as well because the area he was found also where we lived is rural (is that the right word) ... out in the boonies? There's rice fields and tons of cows ect.

I already have collars picked out for him...o_o I'm in trouble huh


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Sixty five bucks sounds reasonable for a neuter. The $60ish could be for heartworm testing, but that seems kind of steep. Maybe they included the preventative as well. Ninety five for vaccinations seems really high! Our vet charges $8.oo for a rabies and I give the DHLPP (distemper combo) vaccine myself which is about $7.00 from a tractor supply store.


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Sixty five bucks sounds reasonable for a neuter. The $60ish could be for heartworm testing, but that seems kind of steep. Maybe they included the preventative as well. Ninety five for vaccinations seems really high! Our vet charges $8.oo for a rabies and I give the DHLPP (distemper combo) vaccine myself which is about $7.00 from a tractor supply store.


Maybe I misunderstood then. I was trying to keep him from marking his territory. Will that go away if he's neutered? I hope so! I think it for heartworms and it sounded like she said testicle worms too..???? She was at the computer lookin at prices and like I said I was tryin to keep him calm. 

He knows what a taxi in a car is about and jumps down from it when you let him out...? He's got me very puzzled!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Well my dad came home today. Asked if he was still here. I said yes. He got mad. Asked where he was. I said same place. We didn't get one call or anything about him. He got mad again. Started to say he needs to go but stopped him self before he finished. He went to the living (the dog is outside along one wall of the room with a glass door to were you can see in and out) he jumped on the door and started scratching it, dad yelled at him. Our inside toy poodle does the same thing all the time and never gets in trouble by anyone for doing it. So I doubt we keep him. I just hope he comes around.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

whatever happened with the dog?


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> whatever happened with the dog?


Some one came... when was it... the Saturday I think before Gustav hit us, and took him. It was a mom and 2 lil' girls. One stayed in the car though. The girl that got out looked at him.. petted him.. picked him up.. said thank you.... and took him. But she took my leash that belonged to a dog we use have  .

So hopefully he has a good home. Which is good because he was digging holes here and chewing the side of the house. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Sliding4ever said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > whatever happened with the dog?
> ...


was it there dog?


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> Sliding4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerrrrr said:
> ...


No, just someone who wanted a dog I guess. The mom didn't speak english, and the daughter who got out of the car was real quite. If it was their dog (didn't seem like they missed him) they didn't say so.


----------

